
The Art of George W. Bush and the Importance of Play - vorbote
https://medium.com/architecting-a-life/d7e85a8a640d
======
jrs99
These paintings are very good. Original author seems hung up on the fact that
they are not realistic enough or technically refined. I would argue that they
are technically refined. The thickness of the paint, texture, handling, the
palette--they all suggest that Bush has given a lot of time to thinking about
how to construct a painting and what a painting should say. The content is
very ambitious. He's not painting a pretty landscape, or copying a photograph,
or trying to be as realistic as possible--these are the goals of small-time,
minor painters. Bush is a major painter.

------
mmanfrin
I think people judging it for the sake of the art are missing the point. To
me, the pieces scream of depression. His legs in a still bath? Staring in to a
mirror in the shower?

What do you imagine life to be in the waning retirement years of the former
president of the most powerful country on earth? What a jarring contrast it
must be.

~~~
sdh
I agree. The art doesn't have to be good or hung in a gallery to be of value.

The paintings represent an new, and perhaps candid insight into the thoughts
and feelings of a former president. They might reveal something we wouldn't
otherwise have the opportunity to observe. GWB may not even know what he's
revealing about himself.

My take on the paintings is that they project a sense of loneliness,
separation, and introspection.

very interesting.

~~~
watmough
I think that shower painting is just brilliant, in a Spike Milligan sort of
way.

It seriously does make me like the guy more.

~~~
d23
I'm not sure I have a whole lot to add that you two haven't said, but the way
his reflection in mirror is so far away from his actual head and the smallness
of it... wow, he suddenly seems so human to me. I have chills.

I know he put on the tough front of "you can't regret anything and I'd invade
again," but who can't look at this and think he's having second thoughts?

~~~
jeffdavis
How can any president not spend their retirement reflecting on their
decisions? Many decisions have a lot of collateral damage even if they are the
right decisions.

------
GuiA
_"What it means in practice is that we tend to spend free time consuming
culture instead of making it. Instead of writing a story or attempting to
paint something or learning a piece of music, we watch TV or go to a movie.

There’s nothing wrong with consuming culture, of course. But what are we
losing if that time is never spent making things, and making them for their
own sake?"_

Beautifully said, and reminds me of this equally beautiful tweet by why_:

 _"when you don't create things, you become defined by your tastes rather than
ability. your tastes only narrow & exclude people. so create."_

------
dhimes
Link to paintings: [http://www.blackbookmag.com/art/george-w-bush-s-paintings-
re...](http://www.blackbookmag.com/art/george-w-bush-s-paintings-
revealed-1.58392)

I couldn't figure out what the heck everybody was talking about.

~~~
js2
Non-swiped: [http://www.blackbookmag.com/art/george-w-bush-s-paintings-
re...](http://www.blackbookmag.com/art/george-w-bush-s-paintings-
revealed-1.58392?onswipe_redirect=never)

------
siavosh
It is pretty fascinating. For a man not particularly known for his humility in
office, the paintings show a lot of vulnerability. I'm hoping this isn't a
prank.

~~~
saraid216
The Secret Service opened an investigation as a direct result of the paintings
(and other things, like emails) coming into the open. Pretty sure is real.

------
deservingend
Hitler's stuff was way better than this. Search for it and judge for yourself.
Not even close in my opinion.

~~~
bfe
I have to agree with you and disagree with the author, strictly in terms of
artistic merit, Hitler's paintings are better than President Bush's... I'm
just trying to figure out if there's some meta-violation of Godwin's Law going
on here.

